# SHTF; Mississippi River Flooding IL, MO



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For many people living near the Mississippi River in IL and MO, extreme flooding has occurred and the flood levels are expected to continue to rise. Flooding seems to be the worst where other rivers join the Mighty Mississipp; The Meramac River, The Ohio River and The Arkansas River.

I'm sure many are prepared for this and many are not. If any members are near these flooded areas, let us know how you are doing.

Flooding kills at least 20 in Missouri, Illinois as Mississippi River levels rival records


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Living in a flood zone comes with risk. Sorry to see these people get pounded.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Living in a flood zone comes with risk. Sorry to see these people get pounded.


I agree on both counts. I remember assisting on the Red River in MN in 1997 while in the MN National Guard. A lot of very thankful folks. A lot of Guard trucks ruined as well.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My prayers are with those people in the flooded areas .


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a hard time understanding why anyone would live an area that is prone to flooding. Is it cheap real estate?

Sorry, the best part of being prepared is to avoid issues all together. Putting yourself, your loved ones and your property directly in harms way just doesn't seem like something someone would do willingly. I'm sure there are legit reasons to live in an area prone to disaster I just can't think of any.

All the same, I hope whomever is being effected by this finds safe passage out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's nice to have waterfront property, it's not nice to have the water inside your home though


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How many will rebuild again in the same spot? While I agree it's a nightmare for those affected and a heck of a way to start the new year. I just don't feel sorry for them. 

The one town was just about rebuilt from the 1993 500 year flood. OMG, look what happens when you build in a flood plane, AGAIN. Didn't you learn your lesson last time??

I'll be quite on the idiots driving into a raging flooded river and drowning.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have a hard time understanding why anyone would live an area that is prone to flooding. Is it cheap real estate?
> 
> Sorry, the best part of being prepared is to avoid issues all together. Putting yourself, your loved ones and your property directly in harms way just doesn't seem like something someone would do willingly. I'm sure there are legit reasons to live in an area prone to disaster I just can't think of any.
> 
> All the same, I hope whomever is being effected by this finds safe passage out.


in some cases the areas around these rivers are some of the best farm lands in america.... because of the flooding


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> It's nice to have waterfront property, it's not nice to have the water inside your home though


If you wanna dance... you gotta pay the fiddler.


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

I live in the area. This is my first day back at work due to the flooding. I work on Fort Leonard Wood but travel to the base about 30 miles each day to work. I-44 was closed in Jerome Missouri which is the route I take to get to work. Luckily I live in a area away from the rivers.


----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

One more thing I will add is no I did not take these pics. The train tracks in the picture are usually 15-20 feet above the water if not more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SlippyJenkins said:


> I live in the area. This is my first day back at work due to the flooding. I work on Fort Leonard Wood but travel to the base about 30 miles each day to work. I-44 was closed in Jerome Missouri which is the route I take to get to work. Luckily I live in a area away from the rivers.
> View attachment 14171
> View attachment 14172
> View attachment 14173
> ...


WOW.

Stay safe and dry Slippy Jenkins.

(Hope you make it to the family reunion next year)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy thats a ton of extra water. Send some to cali i hear they are low!!


----------

